# I'm ovulating...but



## synonimous_anonymous (May 31, 2010)

I'm gonna make this brief...I had something long written but it got way to complicated.

Basically, we had a really good day. We watched a nice movie together. While I was doing some research on where we'll be going on a road trip Tuesday, while my mother-in-law is at daycare, she popped her head into the room and said "I'm ovulating. Today and tomorrow are the best days for baby making." I was happy. She walked back to the kitchen, I followed, I put my arms around her, gave her a smile...she saw me smile and smiled back and said "Give me 5 minutes." I went back to my PC to wait. She never came back. She passed out in front of her Mac in the living room. For some reason I was angry...I felt like she was just trying to gauge my interest in the idea and when she saw I was, decided to 'wait it out'. I woke her up and put her to bed.

However, there is one detail that had me thinking maybe it wasn't her playing games. Her mother's room door is always open. We don't close her room door just in case something happens. We hear everything. Well...she closed the door just before she mentioned her ovulating.

I don't know if she just wanted to have sex, was keen on trying to make a baby but got scared last minute, was really just tired and fell asleep...or wanted to gauge my interest...and I don't want to talk about it because right now, I'm in an "I don't give a crap" kind of mood...because of last night and because of work today...the combination made for a real, not so fun mood. On top of that I've had to deal with my MIL for the last couple hours and her barking at me...


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

Just a thought...perhaps "give me 5 minutes" meant you should come looking for her again after 5 minutes? 

Or maybe something happened in that 5 minutes...maybe she checked on her mother and found something that put her totally out of the mood or made her thinking have sex at that moment would be a bad idea? 

The only person who can really tell you what happened there is her. I know you're not in the mood to talk about it right now, but I would suggest you stop thinking about it until you can calm down and discuss it rationally, and then go to her and ask her what happened.


----------



## workin' (Jun 3, 2010)

I would give her the benefit of the doubt, until you can calmly discuss what happened. Sounds like she just got tired waiting, and fell asleep! All of the other "clues" sound like she was wanting to be with you.


----------



## synonimous_anonymous (May 31, 2010)

Well tonight she came home tired and said "I don't think WE should watch a movie." This was a 'hint' at doing one or another (Sex or movie). She didn't really say "Choose." she sorta chose on her own. She asked for "5 minutes" I did the same as yesterday but this time no expecting anything. She back to the room 5 minutes later ready to play. Now she's passed out and we're both happy.


----------



## workin' (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm certainly glad you are both happy, but I would work on eliminating "hints", and the guessing what each other is meaning/thinking, and rather talk about it. You could have been happier, earlier!


----------

